# Lord Grimley's after Halloween Sale!!



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Click the link below to check out great savings on over 250 items....

http://stores.ebay.com/Lord-Grimleys-Manor?_rdc=1


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We just opened up the shipping on ebay to international buyers. Sorry we had turned it off right before Halloween.


----------

